# wireless network - WiFi



## realmmahesh (May 6, 2005)

Hi

i am thinking of setting up a wifi network b/w my office and home ( abt 2 km far). can i know where i can buy, what all i need to buy to setup a network. & also the main cofigurations to share internet & files securely across the network. i stay in bangalore. last week i bought a new laptop from uk. SONY VAIO NOTEBOOK with 100gb hdd, centerino , 512 md ddr, geforce 6200 with 128 seperate memory, dvd DL writer, 15.4 widescreen... amazing thing. it has wireless lan integrated. if i buy a wifi PCI card for my home pc, can i make a network b/w notebook and desktop. please help me. others learn too. i also got this month digit, i'll also go through the book included.

thanks
Mahesh


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2005)

The network will not work that far away. The range of Wi-Fi is about 300 feet max. Refer to this thread to learn more about WiFi:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15578


----------



## realmmahesh (May 6, 2005)

*--*

i have seen routers (which work in range of 3kms with ethernet switch to connect local ethernet based devices , costs 110 pounds exl vat) in UK when i purchased my notebook. i just could not buy one coz i did not think i would think of setting up a wifi network. now i need something like that router which has range greater than 2 kms. if anyone finds plz reply here. i found many online shopping selling routers which have that range.

--
Mahesh


----------



## digen (May 7, 2005)

Forgive me for my lack of knowledge with wi fi stuff which resolves the distance problem...like 2km & the likes but I'm glad that there arent too many options available as such.
Seriously with wi fi security in mind you dont want people with wi-fi setup which lie in the 2km range between your home & office to sniff & make a profile of your online/offline activity.And what bout the signal strength,obstacles & other environmental factors invloved here?
If I were you,I would seriously opt out of this as of now.But maybe thats just me.

Anyways what exactly do you want to have a wi-fi network in place for?accessing files from office while at home & vice versa?
If thats the case then there are many solutions to this.Let me know if thats what you are looking for.


----------



## theraven (May 7, 2005)

wired = 100-110 m without repeater
wireless = 100m rated , 10 m practical
PERIOD !
never seen one for 3 kms
im nit sure what u saw
maybe a link to a similar product ? cuz i sure dunno abt this

the only wireless technology thats soo vast ( over 3km radius) is WiMAX not WiFi 
and thats very nascent and not in the market yet !


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 7, 2005)

Routers yes can and will work they use a point to point link which can be transported using a small bidirectional radio. But i wonder if you get this stuff in india


----------



## realmmahesh (May 7, 2005)

*-*

hi

i wil get that router from uk, and tell you what it is and what i got. but i am sure about this, we can make a wifi network upto the range of 5km, using specific antenna. check this link where different antanna do change the range:  *www.allteq.com.au/d-link/manuf_d-link_antenna.html 

Ok.. atleast help me in this matter.
1. i want to link my office and home (approx 2km far)

2. i am studing in mangalore and i have a cyber too. i want to unite some cybers there, most of them want to. mainly for playing multiplayer games, especially counter strike & nfs u2. (arround 4 cyber & these also lie in b/w 2-3km).

is it possible to do what i think. i cant' do via internet coz not much speed.

in bangalore i have dsl and speed of 30kb/s but not at my house.

i think wifi network will cost me less than any other alternative.

help me..

it will be better if i get these devices in bangalore (atleast India).

mahesh
bangalore


----------



## realmmahesh (May 7, 2005)

*-*

check these models in the link provided in the above message

1. ANT24-1400
2. ANT24-1500
.
.
.
.

my goodness there is an antenna which provides 10Km range.


mahesh


----------



## theraven (May 7, 2005)

hmm yeah 
the antenna is very crucial in a wifi device
however i was not aware of such ranges myself !
anywho wired lan would be better and cheaper
tho u wont get to wire them 2 km away 
yeah its possible if the range is that much
but then again wireless lans are not that secure even with wep and WPA enabled
i wouldnt suggest u do this


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 7, 2005)

Use a directional Ae and i think it will work fine do not go for a bidirectional / omni directional Ae as you will be loosing power and range.


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2005)

Yeah it will be easy for someone to break into your network with such a long range. I wouldn't recommend it either. And why spend so much money on this setup? And even though they claim 3-5km, I doubt you will get that much.


----------



## realmmahesh (May 10, 2005)

*any other way*

hi,

thanks for those suggestions. but i want to hav a link b/w my house & office. any chance of getting it done? & i also said i want to do the same in my cyber in manglore, acutally its a small town with great gammers there. they don't know to switch on the pc & configure a dial-up connection, forget hacking & getting my files ...

basically i do a lot of experiments with the new hardware n market & which i can buy. i want to try. If there are dealers in India, plz let me know.


----------



## theraven (May 11, 2005)

u just need that one in a million who can hack 
anyways .... id suggest using the net to connect
but u will need a very good connection
unfortunately .
u could try the wireless .. but i still am against it


----------



## realmmahesh (May 11, 2005)

*-*

hmm.   


ok i will order the router from UK. thing is i will be getting it after few weeks. ny ways thanks for the replies & i will let u people know how it is &  how far it works. let me see,  & em sure i'll never use it in bangalore city.

still if nyone gets to know a delaler in India. please inform
thanks once again.


----------

